# Z4 coupe 3.0 SE



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Anyone any thoughts on the Z4 3.0 SE coupe (non M version) or owned one?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I was actually thinking about the Z4M a few weeks back, then my wife suggested the TT - the 3.0 Si is quick, not much slower than the M, and relatively inexpensive to run compared to the M - I think the Coupe looks good, and there are a lot of them in the Approved Used section on www.bmw.co.uk


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Â£28,886 for the 3.0 SE from UKCars - not a bad price and a number of things come as standard, including metallic.

Its close between that and the TT for me.


----------



## gIzzE (May 26, 2006)

There are some ex-demo M cars coming up at good prices, Â£33k for a red one on autotrader.

If you are financing the car then I would seriously get some figures for an x-demo Z4 M Coupe before going any further, some real deals to be had on them.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Quite like them myself, though haven't actually driven one yet :roll:

Especially with the CSL wheels (albeit it's an "M"): 


Evo liked it as well. In fact, I'm sure when they reviewed the M version, they said 1 thing that went against the M was that the 3.0 was almost as good and Â£10k less


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Philr said:


> Â£28,886 for the 3.0 SE from UKCars


Who are UK Cars? Presumably not UK Car Discount?


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Neil:

http://www.uknewcars.com/


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

It's cheaper on Coast2Coast, Â£28079 :wink:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I've got a Z4M coupe on order. Get it in 7 weeks. Can't wait.

I drove the M before a test drive in the 3.0, and to be honest was expecting the 3.0 to be nowhere near as good a motor. However, I really enjoyed the drive - its performance was superb (I've currently got a 2.5 roadster).

Its a love it or hate it car, but for the people who like them - a great motor.

Only reason I splashed out on the M was because I thought I might never be in a position to afford one (or pay the finance payments anyway!) again, plus liked some of the extras you get. Oh and the performance (not the fuel consumption though!)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

senwar said:


> I've got a Z4M coupe on order. Get it in 7 weeks. Can't wait.
> 
> I drove the M before a test drive in the 3.0, and to be honest was expecting the 3.0 to be nowhere near as good a motor. However, I really enjoyed the drive - its performance was superb (I've currently got a 2.5 roadster).
> 
> ...


I so nearly went for one of these - what spec did you go for?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> I've got a Z4M coupe on order.


Nice :twisted: Used to a have a Z3M, if it's a patch on that (and I'm sure it's even better) it'll be quite some car 

You getting the (very tasty) CSL rims for it?



senwar said:


> I drove the M before a test drive in the 3.0, and to be honest was expecting the 3.0 to be nowhere near as good a motor. However, I really enjoyed the drive - its performance was superb (I've currently got a 2.5 roadster).


In day-to-day driving, the reports seem to say that the 3.0 is almost as good, and it's only when you're really pushing to the edge that you'll notice the extra grunt in the M? Valid comment then do you think? (know what you mean though, if you spec the 3.0 to the same level as the M, then the price differential is much reduced).


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

AidenL said:


> I so nearly went for one of these - what spec did you go for?


Silver Grey
Imola Red leather
Electric folding mirrors
Sun protection glass
Heated seats
Parking sensors
Cruise control
Bluetooth & telematics
Navigation professional
BMW assist (linked to the nav system)

Was going to go for Ruby black but decided against it in the end - my current car's black so I know it would only look good occassionally!

Always wanted red leather in a car too. The TT Mk2 I ordered (then cancelled) last year I specced red leather.

Managed to get 5% off too which wasn't too bad.



neil1003 said:


> Nice :twisted: Used to a have a Z3M, if it's a patch on that (and I'm sure it's even better) it'll be quite some car
> 
> You getting the (very tasty) CSL rims for it?


I am yes - already got a price on them from mstyle.co.uk. Might not get them immediately but certainly within 6 months as it totally changes the look.



neil1003 said:


> In day-to-day driving, the reports seem to say that the 3.0 is almost as good, and it's only when you're really pushing to the edge that you'll notice the extra grunt in the M? Valid comment then do you think? (know what you mean though, if you spec the 3.0 to the same level as the M, then the price differential is much reduced).


I do think its a valid comment yes if I'm totally honest. When I specced up a 3.0 coupe to the same level there was about a 4.5k difference.

I know this probably sounds daft, but one of the main reasons I also went for the M is because it looks slightly different inside (white lights on dials, carbon leather dash). The 3.0 had exactly the same dash as my current car so I discounted it straight away - would have been the exact same car on the inside.

But certainly is a great car the 3.0


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Henry Catchpole said:


> I canâ€™t see any earthly reason why you would want the stiffer M Sports suspension, or any dynamic reason why you should spec rims bigger than the standard 17s. I was even left wondering whether the M Coupe can really justify another Â£10,000.


There is a *VERY* nice one on PH at the mo. IMO it would be perfect if it was a manual, but the great spec and colour combo nearly makes up for it.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/114153.htm


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Henry Catchpole said:


> ...or any dynamic reason why you should spec rims bigger than the standard 17s.


No dynamic reason, but just for the looks of the 19" OEM CSL's 



kmpowell said:


> There is a *VERY* nice one on PH at the mo. IMO it would be perfect if it was a manual, but the great spec and colour combo nearly makes up for it.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/114153.htm


Agreed. Saw that the other day - but it would _have_ to be manual like you say.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the looks (in the metal it looks so purposeful) and the 3.0si engine is one of the best engines I have seen. The car feels solid, is great to drive (heavy positive steering), RWD, very good chassis... Too many positives.

The negatives? A hefty depreciation. It can be avoided by buying a nearly-new one, though. It is also a lot less practical than the TT, not that it matters that much for many people.

I'm still tempted by it...


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Depreciation might not be too bad with some of the discounts around?


----------



## Dogmatic6 (May 7, 2002)

I've just bought a 2006 Z4 3.0si Sports  getting it in a couple of days, will mis my 225 though 

I've had TT's for the last four years so will be a bit of a change but hopefully we will have a nice summer!!!

Mines is Monaco Blue with Caramel Leather / Piano black interior.

The one I've went for is 6 months old with 4,000 miles, I've managed to get it for Â£25995 thats some depreciation in the last 6 months! list price was around Â£36000 I think with the option I have.

Can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Dogmatic6 said:


> I've just bought a 2006 Z4 3.0si Sports  getting it in a couple of days, will mis my 225 though
> 
> I've had TT's for the last four years so will be a bit of a change but hopefully we will have a nice summer!!!
> 
> ...


Seems like a very good deal, mate... Â£10K lost in 4K miles? It's Â£2.5 of depreciation per mile!!!



Philr said:


> Depreciation might not be too bad with some of the discounts around?


I think that's what causes the depreciation in the first place. Last October when I was considering a Z4 3.0si Sport roadster as well I was quoted Â£4K off the list price with a lot of options. That has got to impact your resales value.

I'm still unsure that I did the right choice going for the MK2 TT, though. Not that I don't like it, as it is a brilliant car, but every time I see a Z4 coupe something inside me tells that I would have liked it a lot.


----------

